# Planning on doing some gardening today?



## Northerner (May 3, 2021)

Do it in style!


----------



## rebrascora (May 3, 2021)

I'll need two.... I have lots of weeds (my bees love them) and one will need to be in the wash whilst I am getting the other one dirty! 
Wonder if this is the lockdown effect?.... After all I did contemplate getting dressed up to go for my first vaccine and wearing an off the shoulder (ideal for vaccination access) cocktail dress but combining it with wellies and waiting outside in the snow discouraged me!


----------



## KARNAK (May 3, 2021)

Order me 1/2 dozen @Northerner going out to buy some weeds tomorrow, make sure your
batteries topped up.


----------



## Ditto (May 3, 2021)

I always wear summat similar for weeding, with slingbacks and them shiny tights what make your legs look like sausages. Y'never know who might be passing by.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 3, 2021)

I really love workwear trousers from Aldi. They cost about a tenner, are really comfy, have loads of useful pockets and are incredibly hard wearing. The sizes seem to favour really tall people so I often have to shorten the legs but I'm pretty good with needle and thread.

My garden has been a bit neglected for a while so returning it to a more cultivated state has been pretty hard work. So far I have converted a small corner into a flower bed and have a little square of carrots and spuds. It's a start.


----------



## Spozkins (May 3, 2021)

I for sure thought this thread was going to be about world naked gardening day!

Bit cheaper, mind.


----------



## Ditto (May 12, 2021)

World naked gardening day? Good grief, what about thorns!


----------



## C&E Guy (May 12, 2021)

Birdy said:


> World naked gardening day? Good grief, what about thorns!



Is that when a naturalist becomes a naturist?


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2021)

I've done a lot of things nekkid as a jaybird but certainly wouldn't contemplate pruning roses or picking gooseberries same as you wouldn't top your cupressus leylandii or paint the guttering/repoint the chimney sans vetement, or mow the lawn with a push mower in flip flops.


----------

